

Got Arachnophobia? Here's Your Worst Nightmare - ajbatac
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/31/us/31spider.html?ex=1346212800&en=0da8b9b00949265f&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
PStamatiou
what is this doing on hacker news? I see no reference of spiders coding,
juggling startup finance issues or learning how to be productive while not
eating for days on end.

~~~
migpwr
Anything goes now remember? Someone will put some science spin on it and say
that it's ok because it's not startup news anymore... it's hacker news now!

